# Would Sub-$10K Electric Vehicle Turn the Tide?



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't even click through to the article, but I can already say no. If people can already lease an entire electric car for WELL under 300 a month, I don't see how this would bring any more on board.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

You can't even get a gasoline engined car that cheap. Not even remotely possible.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

You know, $28000 bucks rent paid in 8 years plus the $10,000 for the base vehicle and he thinks it will be more attractive? On top of that you still don't own the battery.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It will only appeal to people who've gone bankrupt and can't get an auto loan.


----------



## Fortion (Sep 12, 2013)

in the article he is only suggesting that such measures may just change the conventional view people have regarding EVs.....it isnot really an alternative to what we do have today.


----------

